
LUCID, an Open-Source Chrome Developer Tool - yongnicholaskim
https://reactlucid.io/
======
yongnicholaskim
Our engineering team is excited to announce the beta release of LUCID, an
open-source Chrome Developer Tool.

LUCID lets you: • visualize your React component hierarchy, and state/prop
changes • log GraphQL schema, queries, and mutations in real-time

[https://reactlucid.io/](https://reactlucid.io/)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lucid/pnaoeldlekbf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lucid/pnaoeldlekbfpnalhabggkcddleelamc)

We welcome all feedback and contributions, including flagging issues, and/or
requesting features for future releases.

And don’t be shy about giving us some github stars! And Chrome WebStore stars
too!

Have a wonderful New Year, and hope to see you in 2019!

